# Upgrading PCI20-39



## l´Blundt (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Does anybody know if the PB12.2-element will fit in my PCI20-39 without any alterations to the enclosure(cut-out diameter etc.)?
And has anyone tryed, what where your findings?

l´Blundt


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You should email SVS. They will be glad to help you with this. Dennis
[email protected]


----------

